# What to do? Reno question



## agabrielse (Apr 15, 2021)

So I'm stuck in decisions of renovating the lawn or just over seeding and getting it green.

I live in the Tidewater area of Virginia right above NC. We had a dark green type of grass when we bought the house then this past year most of it died off. Not sure if disease and/or bugs was the culprit.

Either way our back yard was taken over by some Bermuda from the neighbors and weeds or is just dirt. We have a batting cage for the kids need to have something to stand up to that. The batters box and pitching mound are turf or clay so it doesn't affect the rest of the area.

The front is a mix some Bermuda and weeds along with fescue I believe in the shaded side yard.

Long story short; am I too late to keep trying to kill the Bermuda and start fresh to go full TTTF? Or should I do a quicker renovation per say for this year and kill it off as much as I can cut low, maybe dethatch put down mushroom compost and just seed with PRG? That seems to be the fastest way to get nice green I think and to have ground cover and not dirt and muddy area?

Any opinions are greatly appreciated.

Pictures for that type of grass I pulled up and of the front yard. Back yard is way worse and bare spots. I couldn't load any more but there is definitely Bermuda and some other type in the mix. I'll try again to get more photos up.


----------

